# Blooding the evo arrawarra 25/05



## bennj (May 5, 2014)

First post on this forum so I''l make a brief. Went out off arrawarra headland on saturday arvo got a nice pannie and lost 2 macks...








Went out again on sunday morning had a mack on first bait out ... massive splash behind the kayak saw the mack chase my livey then my reel birdsnested ... bugger. Lost two more spotties at the gaff in the morning.
Went out for a quick session on Sunday arvo to set the record straight. This time the hooks stayed in ... Two nice size spotties around a metre long and very fat, plenty of blood on the deck of my new ride.








Plenty of fish for the next few weeks.








Edited my first video using an ebay action camera.. turned out alright but i think its a bit long. Enjoy


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

mate that is a brilliant first post!
crikey if this is the first I cant wait for the second!
Brillant choice in yaks....really suited for what your doing....
a lot of people think I hate plastic but that's not the case....im just a little biased! hehehehehe
kudos to you an WELCOME to the AKFF!


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Nice way to get fish on a new yak mate.
Tip re video, try keep it to 5mins max unless its really special day and you want to show something off. Its even better if the vid is 3.5 to 4 mins


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like a top session you had there, I love the taste of spotty mackerel. That's a pretty nice kayak you have there, personally I think it's a great choice that should bring plenty of fish ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bennj

Welcome fella. Look out for Thommo and Yaqdog (Paul)......they are Coff's locals with a huge amount of experience in yak fishing behind them. They might be able to help you out with techniques etc. Top blokes.

BTW, cutting fish in half to get a couple of extra cms on the brag mat ist verboten (forbidden). :lol:

If you want an AKFF brag mat, see here: Don't stuff around....get the 140 cm one. You'll fill it soon the way you're going.
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=60617#p636502

Scott is handling the sales now, so PM him.


----------



## bennj (May 5, 2014)

kayakone said:


> BTW, cutting fish in half to get a couple of extra cms on the brag mat ist verboten (forbidden). :lol:


haha yeah might have to invest in an eski about twice as long next time.. or not forget to take the brag mat with me


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice one, well done!
Cheers Justin


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Hopefully well get some upgrades at the weekend Ben!


----------

